# Pretérito-mais-que-perfeito simples vs composto



## AGATHA2

POR DEUS.    Vi na minha gramática que existem duas formas do pretérito-mais-que-perfeito do indicativo. E isso sem nenhuma explicação aceitavel de como se utilizan.  
 Pode alguem explicar-me a diferença entre por exemplo:
   "estudara"  e "tinha estudado"  ???


----------



## jazyk

A forma simples (estudara) e a forma composta (tinha estudado) significam a mesma coisa: hatte gelernt/studiert; past perfect em inglês, Plusquamperfekt em alemão, ou seja, trata-se de uma oração passada anterior a outra ação passada.

Das duas formas acima, usa-me *muito* mais a composta (tinha estudado).  Não é nada freqüente encontrar a simples na fala; às vezes se encontra na escrita, sobretudo em textos literários e em alguns jornalísticos.  Sugiro-lhe que aprenda ativamente a forma composta e que tenha um conhecimento da simples no caso em que a encontre alguma vez em algum texto impresso.

A forma simples é também às vezes (raramente) usada como alternativa ao imperfeito do subjuntivo:_ Se ela me amara (= amasse), não me trataria assim_, mas, ao contrário do espanhol, é característica de um estilo bastante arcaico e/ou literário, que deve ser compreendido, mas não imitado (sobretudo por alguém que está aprendendo a língua).


----------



## Alentugano

No meu entender não existe diferença entre as duas formas. Penso que é uma questão de uso. Não tenho a certeza mas acho que a primeira é mais utilizada no Brasil do que aqui na Europa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

A explicação do Jazyk se aplica perfeitamente ao Português do Brasil. 
O pretérito + que perfeito do indicativo (terminados com ara), normalmente são usados praticamente para textos literários.
Aconselho-a a evitar estudar este tempo agora que está iniciando, pois não é realmente muito usado.
Sorte !


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo,
também por aqui as formas verbais com terminação "ara" soam demasiado formais e raramente se usam, mesmo em textos literários. Na literatura brasileira (do pouco que já li) penso que ocorre com mais frequência.


----------



## Limão

Estou a relembrar na minha gramática preferida: o pretérito mais-que-perfeito indica uma acção que ocorreu antes de outra acção já passada: 1. a conversa tornara-se (tinha-se tornado) tão chata que me desinteressei; 2. José disse-me que o irmão já tinha chegado (que já chegara). Mas o p-m-q-p pode também referir-se a facto situado no passado de maneira vaga, geralmente usado numa linguagem (ainda) mais literária: 1. Casara (tinha casado), mas isso não o transformara (tinha transformado); 2. No céu azul tinham desaparecido (desapareceram) as últimas andorinhas. Uf!... 
Agatha, não é suposto um estudante de português dominar o p-m-q-p nos primeiros tempos.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada a todos ! E ainda por cima esta vez todos opinan o mesmo   




jazyk said:


> Sugiro-lhe que aprenda ativamente a forma composta e que tenha um conhecimento da simples no caso em que a encontre alguma vez em algum texto impresso.
> quote]
> 
> Isso parece-me excelente idea. Ainda que um tempo mais, um tempo menos nao faz muita diferenca <--- se compreende isso ?


----------



## jazyk

Está perfeito. Um pequeno reparo: Isso parece-me excelente idea. Ainda que um tempo a mais, um tempo a menos nao FAÇA muita diferença.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Está perfeito. Um pequeno reparo: Isso parece-me excelente idea. Ainda que um tempo a mais, um tempo a menos nao FAÇA muita diferença.



Caro Jazyk,
Acho que faltou corrigir também "idea". O correto não seria "id*éi*a" ?
Abraço.


----------



## Tomby

Quando estudei português, o único conceito da conjugação verbal que não estudei foi a segunda pessoa do plural dos tempos verbais. Sim todos os modos e tempos, simples e compostos, fáceis e difíceis (Infinito pessoal flexionado, Pretérito perfeito composto do Indicativo e o Futuro do Conjuntivo, simples e composto). 
Quanto ao Pretérito mais-que-perfeito do Indicativo concordo com todos os meus colegas.
*Em geral, a diferencia principal é que o "simples" (eu amara) se usa num registo escrito e o "composto" (eu tinha amado) se usa num registo oral.  *(Regra geral mas não total).
Porém, nas obras literárias, os autores misturam ambos pretéritos para realçar o estilo e fazer a leitura mais amena. Eu, como estrangeiro, julgo que é importante conhecer este tempo verbal, quer simples, quer composto. 
Sobre o uso do Pretérito mais-que-perfeito acho que está tudo explicado.

Apenas uma mínima advertência para estudantes espanhóis: Em português a terminação "-ra" (_amara_) nunca faz as funções do Pretérito Imperfeito simples do Subjuntivo espanhol (_yo amara_ ou _yo amase_). Trata-se de um falso amigo.
Bem-haja!


----------



## jazyk

> Caro Jazyk,
> Acho que faltou corrigir também "idea". O correto não seria "id*éi*a" ?
> Abraço.


Depende: em Portugal, ideia; no Brasil, idéia. Corrigi apenas aquilo que seria difícil para ela encontrar com a ajuda de um dicionário.  Não acredito em corrigir tudo o que um estrangeiro diz a todo momento; pelo contrário, parece-me contraproducente.  Só fiz esse adendo porque ela pediu.


----------



## Tomby

Jazyk: Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Nunca reparei que em Portugal se usa "ideia" e que no Brasil "idéia". Conheço algumas pequenas variações, v. g. (humidade e umidade) ou (António e Antônio) mas não conhecia esta. Sempre pensava que estava a misturar o português com o espanhol (_idea_) e o catalão (_idea_ e nalgumas cidades _ideia_, embora o certo seja _idea_). 
Falando destas variações. Em Portugal se usa "controlo" ou "controle"? E no Brasil é mais normal dizer "contrôlo" ou "contrôle"? Ou se trata de uma confusão minha?
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## AGATHA2

Tombatossals said:


> Quando estudei português, o único conceito da conjugação verbal que não estudei foi a segunda pessoa do plural dos tempos verbais. Sim todos os modos e tempos, simples e compostos, fáceis e difíceis (Infinito pessoal flexionado, Pretérito perfeito composto do Indicativo e o Futuro do Conjuntivo, simples e composto).
> 
> Encantada de ouvir isso porque é a minha conclusão tambén dado que parece que absolutamente ninguém utiliza a 2.p.pl.
> 
> Apenas uma mínima advertência para estudantes espanhóis: Em português a terminação "-ra" (_amara_) nunca faz as funções do Pretérito Imperfeito simples do Subjuntivo espanhol (_yo amara_ ou _yo amase_). Trata-se de um falso amigo.
> Bem-haja!


 
Efectivamente. Encontrei una forma do mais-que-perfeito na letra dum fado e pensei que era um imperfeito do subjuntivo e pelo tanto não comprendía o texto e foi uma frustração pensar que nem sequer entendía um texto tão banal  !!! Felizmente, se aclarou


----------



## AGATHA2

jazyk said:


> Depende: em Portugal, ideia; no Brasil, idéia. Corrigi apenas aquilo que seria difícil para ela encontrar com a ajuda de um dicionário. Não acredito em corrigir tudo o que um estrangeiro diz a todo momento; pelo contrário, parece-me contraproducente. Só fiz esse adendo porque ela pediu.


 
Para o meu caso não considero en absoluto que seja contraproducente ! Aprendo dos erros.  Por favor corrijam-me até a última vírgula ! Obrigada


----------



## jazyk

> Falando destas variações. Em Portugal se usa "controlo" ou "controle"? E no Brasil é mais normal dizer "contrôlo" ou "contrôle"? Ou se trata de uma confusão minha?


Só tenho ouvido controle (sem acento gráfico). O substantivo controle tem e fechado e o verbo controle (subjuntivo de controlar) tem e aberto. Controlo tenho visto em alguns textos, mas todos portugueses. Por sinal, se tivéssemos respeitado a tradição, a palavra teria virado controlo aqui também, já que termos franceses do gênero masculino (le contrôle) tradicionalmente trocam _o _e _por _o na passagem para o português.


----------



## jazyk

> Apenas uma mínima advertência para estudantes espanhóis: Em português a terminação "-ra" (_amara_) nunca faz as funções do Pretérito Imperfeito simples do Subjuntivo espanhol (_yo amara_ ou _yo amase_). Trata-se de um falso amigo.
> Bem-haja!


Não necessariamente. Veja o que escrevi aqui:


> A forma simples é também às vezes (raramente) usada como alternativa ao imperfeito do subjuntivo:_ Se ela me amara (= amasse), não me trataria assim_, mas, ao contrário do espanhol, é característica de um estilo bastante arcaico e/ou literário, que deve ser compreendido, mas não imitado (sobretudo por alguém que está aprendendo a língua).


----------



## AGATHA2

jazyk said:


> Não necessariamente. Veja o que escrevi aqui:


 
Bom, mas se esa possibilidade só se utiliza em frases condicionais não é difícil reconhecer.


----------



## jazyk

Mas veja que não são frases do dia-a-dia.  São corretíssimas, mas inusuais, por isso sugiro que não use o pretérito mais-que-perfeito com este valor (ainda  , quando você escrever o seu grande romance em língua portuguesa, pode usá-lo à vontade  ).


----------



## AGATHA2

jazyk said:


> (ainda  , quando você escrever o seu grande romance em língua portuguesa, pode usá-lo à vontade  ).


 
Ahhhhh, finalmente alguém que comprendeu as minhas potencialidades em portugues


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Apenas uma mínima advertência para estudantes espanhóis: Em português a terminação "-ra" (_amara_) nunca faz as funções do Pretérito Imperfeito simples do Subjuntivo espanhol (_yo amara_ ou _yo amase_). Trata-se de um falso amigo.


Se me permite, caro Tombatossals, a juntar ao que o Jazyk já disse, o nosso mais-que-perfeito simples também aparece com a função de imperfeito do subjuntivo em algumas expressões idiomáticas fossilizadas, como "Quem me dera!" (=Quem me desse!) 



Tombatossals said:


> Falando destas variações. Em Portugal se usa "controlo" ou "controle"? E no Brasil é mais normal dizer "contrôlo" ou "contrôle"? Ou se trata de uma confusão minha?


Para o substantivo, tenho visto as duas versões, embora me pareça que "controlo" é um pouco mais comum por aqui. Em textos mais antigos, ainda aparece escrito à francesa, "contrôle".

Bom domingo.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> ...Se me permite, caro Tombatossals, a juntar ao que o Jazyk já disse, o nosso mais-que-perfeito simples também aparece com a função de imperfeito do subjuntivo em algumas expressões idiomáticas fossilizadas, como "Quem me dera!" (=Quem me desse!...


Prezados Outsider e Jazyk: Nesta frase estamos a falar de arcaísmos, mas vigentes na linguagem actual e culta, tais como "*Tomara* que dê certo!", não é?
Agradeço imensamente as suas indicações.   
Cumprimentos!


----------



## rtrsalinas

Estava lendo o conto de Machado de Assis, Idéias do Canário e ora usa a forma simples do mais que perfeito, ora usa a forma composta. Posso misturar esas formas no discurso escrito?


----------



## Alentugano

rtrsalinas said:


> Estava lendo o conto de Machado de Assis, Idéias do Canário e ora usa a forma simples do mais que perfeito, ora usa a forma composta. Posso misturar esas formas no discurso escrito?


 
Oi Rtrsalinas,
não vejo nenhum problema em misturar as duas formas na linguagem escrita, até para tornar o discurso menos repetitivo e mais "rico".


----------



## Tomby

Olá, Rtrsalinas!
Neste tópico já comentei o seguinte:


> *Em geral, a diferencia principal é que o "simples" (eu amara) se usa num registo escrito e o "composto" (eu tinha amado) se usa num registo oral.  (Regra geral mas não total).*
> Porém, nas obras literárias, os autores misturam ambos pretéritos para realçar o estilo e fazer a leitura mais amena.


 
Sim, concordo com a explicação do nosso colega Alentugano. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## rtrsalinas

Olá obrigado pelas respostas. 
Só queria comentar que a forma -ra do espanhol pode ter também o valor do mais-que-perfeito simples do português. Ao consultar Moreno de Alba, (_Valores Verbales en el Español de México_, pp 151) explica na seção do _pretérito del subjuntivo_ que “... la imprecisa significación temporal del pretérito de subjuntivo señala una coexistencia, en el pasado, con el verbo principal, o una especie de pospretérito (acción pasada a otra acción pasada)”


----------



## Outsider

De facto, a evolução desse tempo em espanhol é a imagem ao espelho da evolução em português. Tópico anterior.


----------



## lozenge

Olá
Alguém me pode explicar qual è a diferença entre as duas formas do preterito mais-que-perfeito, admitindo que haja uma? Eu vivi no Porto durante um ano e meio e nunca ouvi as pessoas usarem o simples, será que pertence a um registo linguístico mais formal ou literário?
Obrigado pela vossa ajuda
Ps. Por favor, corrijam os erros ^_^


----------



## Vanda

falara - forma preferida na língua formal e/ou literária
tinha falado - preferida no cotidiano


----------



## andyk84

Ola tudos,

Estou a aprender portugues na universidade e quero saber as diferenças entre o preterito mais que perfeito simples e o composta. Quando são usados? Alguém disse-me que a forma simple é mais formal e a composta é mais coloquial - isto é correcto? Também quais são as diferenças entre os usos em Portugal e no Brasil (se existem)?

Obrigado pela ajuda e desculpa meu baixo nivel de Portugues!

Andrew


----------



## Outsider

andyk84 said:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> Estou a aprender portugues na universidade e quero saber as diferenças entre o preterito mais que perfeito simples e o composto. Quando são usados? Alguém disse-me que a forma simples é mais formal e a composta é mais coloquial - isto é correcto?


Sim, é. O pretérito perfeito simples é sobretudo literário, embora também apareça em algumas frases feitas coloquiais.



andyk84 said:


> Também quais são as diferenças entre os usos em Portugal e no Brasil (se existem)?


Julgo que não há grandes diferenças neste aspecto.

P.S. Bem, lembrei-me de uma!  No Brasil, às vezes o pretérito perfeito composto faz-se com o verbo auxiliar «haver» (eu havia falado), em vez de ser com o verbo «ter» (eu tinha falado). Isto também é possível em Portugal, mas é um arcaísmo que normalmente só se encontra na linguagem literária.



andyk84 said:


> Obrigado pela ajuda e desculpa meu baixo nivel de Portugues!


Não se preocupe com isso. Tomei a liberdade de fazer algumas correcções à sua mensagem.


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

Em primeiro lugar, gostaria que confirmassem para mim se estes dois tempos verbais são equivalentes, como eu creio. Em segundo lugar, tenho-me dado conta de que no português literário é muito mais comum o emprego do tempo simples, e queria saber se isso também ocorre na língua falada. Depende (também) isso da área lingüística? 

_Depois de alguns preâmbulos, contou-lhe que *resolvera/ tinha reolvido* ficar noivo._

Gonzalo


----------



## giffard2

Sim, os pretéritos mais-que-perfeito simples e composto são equivalentes. O composto é preferido na linguagem falada, excetuando-se algumas expressões fossilizadas. O simples é muito usado na escrita, mas os autores geralmente mesclam o simples com o composto para um melhor efeito literário.

Uma dúvida: o simples e o composto sempre foram totalmente equivalentes? Nunca houve nenhuma diferença aspectual ou temporal entre eles?


----------



## almufadado

"Ela amara como nunca ninguém antes havia amado. Se o amasse mais o amor tornar-se-ia numa prisão. Aprisionada na paixão do ser ela esperava que ele a amasse como ela o amaria para sempre. Se assim fosse esse amor, teria ela algum dia o poder de amar outro alguém ?
- Amo-te ! - repetia ela à exaustão - Se me amasses como eu te amarei para sempre, tu me amarias de outra forma. Talvez ainda a ames, à outra, àquela serigaita, se a tivesses amado não me amarias a mim agora. "
Almufadado Abril 2010



Soa a amor fatal ... "alma minha, gentil, que te partiste. Tão cedo desta vida, descontente." ...


----------



## Outsider

giffard2 said:


> Uma dúvida: o simples e o composto sempre foram totalmente equivalentes? Nunca houve nenhuma diferença aspectual ou temporal entre eles?


Muito raramente, na linguagem literária, o pretérito perfeito simples usa-se com valor de conjuntivo:

Se houvera quem me ensinara
Quem aprendia era eu.​Suponho que se trate de um arcaísmo.


----------



## jpyvr

jazyk said:


> Depende: em Portugal, ideia; no Brasil, idéia.



Depois do acordo ortográfico, no Brasil quanto em Portugal, é *ideia*.


----------



## JotaPB

Outsider said:


> Muito raramente, na linguagem literária, o pretérito perfeito simples usa-se com valor de conjuntivo:Se houvera quem me ensinara
> Quem aprendia era eu.​Suponho que se trate de um arcaísmo.



Ainda não é, mas será bem em breve. Usar o mais-que-perfeito com valor de subjuntivo é característico de algumas populações rurais do interior do Nordeste brasileiro (e muito provavelmente ocorre em outra regiões também). Já observei vários idosos falando frases como:
"Se ele "vinra" (viera) me ver, ia ficar tão contente"
"Tivera eu as condições que ele tinha"

Não vejo frases como essas na boca de uma pessoa com menos de 60 anos, ou que more na zona urbana, de modo que, se ainda não é um arcaísmo, falta bem pouco.


----------



## Istriano

Vanda said:


> falara - forma preferida na língua formal e/ou literária
> tinha falado - preferida no cotidiano



Na verdade, _havia falado _é a forma preferida na língua formal, e às vezes aparece até na língua informal.
_Falara _é uma forma literária, preferida por uns jornalistas (mas o mesmo ocorre em espanhol onde
muitos jornalistas usam _hablara _em vez de_ había hablado_, virou uma moda/mania).


----------

